# Changement icones Microsoft



## Emma bvr (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais remplacer les icones de Word et Excel qui se trouvent dans le dock de mon Mac et que je trouve vilaines mais sans y parvenir.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé ? Peut-on me dire pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas ? Je suis pourtant bien la procédure conseillée.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (16 Octobre 2010)

Il faut changer les icones des applications Word, Excel et POwerpoint et normalement au lancement suivant, l'icone du dock va être actualisée pour la nouvelle.

[YOUTUBE]sJ8sYAHjMD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Avec CandyBar c'est super simple !


----------



## Emma bvr (17 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut changer les icones des applications Word, Excel et POwerpoint et normalement au lancement suivant, l'icone du dock va être actualisée pour la nouvelle.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sJ8sYAHjMD8[/YOUTUBE]



Merci à vous et à Corentin pour vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (17 Octobre 2010)

tu as réussi?


----------



## Emma bvr (17 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> tu as réussi?



Ben non, j'ai essayé avec une icone qui n'avait rien à voir avec Microsoft et il s'est installé un panneau 'sens interdit' à la place de l'icone Microsoft. Alors, j'ai remis l'ancienne.

Quant à Candybar que j'ai installé, pas moyen de voir apparaître les icones Microsoft...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Ici


----------

